# Your theme music.



## Corbenik (Jun 30, 2007)

Everyone has their own theme that defines shows who they are.

So, what's yours?

Mine would be located here.

Corbenik

Yes, you have to download in order to listen to it.


----------



## yak (Jun 30, 2007)

At this point of of my life, and considering my relationship status, i'd say 

London Beat - Where are you

*laughs*


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine's the Feather Theme from the movie "Forrest Gump." ^_^


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol, this makes me think of that family guy episode where peter gets his own background music... i always thought that would be cool to incorperate that into an Ipod commercial.

As for my theme music, that's a tough one.  Lemme ponder for a minute...

*Browses through Ipod*

Okay, I've decided to go with "Best I Can" by Rush...  The lyrics are so corny, but there so good to live by:

You can tell me that i got no class
Look around, you'll see who's laughing last
Don't give me speeches 'cause they're oh so dull
Leave me alone, let me rock and roll!


----------



## Aden (Jul 1, 2007)

That would have to be..._Beethoven's Nightmare_ by Dragonland.

For the moment, anyway. While I'm on my music-making kick (which I hope lasts a long time).


----------



## Starburst (Jul 1, 2007)

I would have to go with something loud, fast, furious, possibly annoying.

I'm thinking maybe Blitzkrieg Bop by The Ramones.  Live.  (Live is 2x tempo)


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 1, 2007)

I would take either "Stray" from Wolf's Rain or "Born to rule" from Hammerfall


----------



## Gol22 (Jul 1, 2007)

24 - Jem

Mainly got it from a Splinter Cell: Double Agent Versus Music Video. ^^


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a hard one to choose. I think I have have many that'd defines me, so I'd have'em all and an a shuffle pattern. You would be wondering what would be playing when it was time to play the theme song.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 1, 2007)

Breaking the Law by Judas Priest. A few years back, in our hash smokin' days, we all had theme songs that we used to play on this beaten old acoustic. 
One of my friends had this stereotyical spanish chord sequence... good times...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 1, 2007)

It's me again Margaret!

or

Fish Heads!


----------



## Aikon (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't think any one song can describe every aspect of a human being.

But if I had to pick I'd choose "One in a Million" by Guns N' Roses, one of the most controversial yet easily misunderstood titles of its time.  

Although I haven't, and never will lead Axl Roses' life, we do have at least one thing in common.  We both like to vent our anger through words and/or vocally, even if we neglect the immediate consequences that lay ahead.  Much too high, indeed.  There have been numerous times where I said something offensive on a forum or to someone and have been afraid to hear to what they had to say back.  Yet I keep doing it, and will continue to do it.


----------



## x3dreturns (Jul 2, 2007)

Either: 
"One Winged Angel" - FFVII:Advent Children soundtrack
~or~
"When September Ends" by Green Day


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

At this current stage of my life. My appropriate theme song would be "The Mercenary" by Iron Maiden.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jul 2, 2007)

"Pagan Lovesong" by Virgin Prunes.

I'd love to write a song called "I'm in love (and you're not)".


----------



## adambomb (Jul 4, 2007)

feisty cadavers by john 5

or....

of wolf and man by metalica.

or....

walk by pantera

too hard to choose


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 5, 2007)

Alice Cooper - Is Anyone Home?


----------



## Oni (Jul 5, 2007)

Rob Zombie's Dragula, definitely. ^.^Â Â :twisted:


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 5, 2007)

"Johnny Ripper" - The Blood Brothers. 

c:


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Jul 5, 2007)

I made my own theme song, 'tis the "Predator/Scavenger" anthem in my gallery. Djembe, doumbek and bongo rhythms accompanied by a grinding rhythm guitar and a somewhat incoherent lead guitar.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 5, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Mine's the Feather Theme from the movie "Forrest Gump." ^_^



Beautiful Piano melody.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 5, 2007)

Fox Amoore's Theme.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 5, 2007)

thats a hard one can i have a sound track to my life instead, if i had to pick one it would be Sepultura - Refuse/Resist    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHGlGWEKkhI


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Jul 5, 2007)

Rebel-lion said:
			
		

> thats a hard one can i have a sound track to my life instead, if i had to pick one it would be Sepultura - Refuse/ResistÂ Â Â Â http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHGlGWEKkhI



Good shit! The first time I heard that song, it was the techy remix on some Mortal Kombat compilation album but it rawked and I've loved the Brazilian thrashers ever since.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 5, 2007)

"I'm Bored" by Iddy Pop

...either that of "we hate it when our friends become successful" by... Oh, %#$@ I don't know.


----------



## Starburst (Jul 5, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> "I'm Bored" by Iddy Pop
> 
> ...either that of "we hate it when our friends become successful" by... Oh, %#$@ I don't know.



I'm fairly sure it was by Reel Big Fish


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine is "Becoming Insane" By Infected Mushrooms. It pretty much defines who i am, in a way...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

Leave Out All The Rest by Linkin Park
Feel so emo right now.


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 6, 2007)

three days grace - animal i have become


----------



## TacoTai (Jul 7, 2007)

As an acting off-season project I have to learn 3 Broadway song that I would consider theme songs, and learn to perform them.

The three are:

Magic to do (main part) from Pippin

Masquerade (Baritone part) from Phantom of the Opera

It Sucks to be Me (Rod and Nicky argument part) from Avenue Q

So in short, those three are my theme songs!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 7, 2007)

Kawazu Awazili said:
			
		

> Rebel-lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First time i heard that song I was 12 and ever since i been a fan of old school sepultura (when Max was still around) never got to see them live but i have seen Soulfly a few times i have to say i love my tribal metal!


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 7, 2007)

Linkin Park-Somewhere I belong


----------



## Corbenik (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a new theme to go with my mood.  Bad Religion - "You"


----------



## tophat-riot (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine's gotta be Beck's song "Loser". For years, that's always felt like my theme song.


----------



## shetira (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd have to say my personal theme... well, soundtrack, would be the music from Mysteries of Egypt.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a friend who said if I had a theme it would be "Philosophy" by Ben Folds Five.

I don't know what my theme would be personally.  I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 11, 2007)

"The View" - Modest Mouse. If ya know the lyrics, I'm feeling pretty worn out by now.


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 11, 2007)

All the scarface themes including the intro theme, the car bombing theme, and the ending theme.

they all sounds like <3


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 13, 2007)

I have multiple themes:

-Vader: THIS IS THE WAR!!!!

-Metallica: One

-Guns 'n' Roses: Welcome to the Jungle

As you can see I am obsessed with wars and hunting in jungles/forest...


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

My theme would be the Themes from Taxi Driver and John Lennons "Imaging" (sp?)


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Jul 13, 2007)

Its hard to chosse just one... so I kinda have two theme songs. Here they are.

This one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB92K56U1Vo&feature=PlayList&p=1E64E211D1FC2F68&index=27

and this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6tOpBH4vPo&feature=PlayList&p=1E64E211D1FC2F68&index=71


----------



## Kale (Jul 16, 2007)

Clearly Slow Ride by Foghat. XD


----------



## Mitch (Jul 17, 2007)

haha, gotta be the london underground song:

http://www.backingblair.co.uk/london_underground/ (flash video link)


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 18, 2007)

Tis one is mine ^_^

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m9Eq4oClFiA


----------



## Faradin (Aug 11, 2007)

Ahhhh.... too many people said One Winged Angel, that's not fair....
Well then-- the one that best sums me up as a person would have to be 'Pinch Me' by the Barenaked Ladies--funny at times, but also pretty depressing. And my THEME music (besides OWA, angryherherm....) would have to be Mein Herz Brennt by Rammstein.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 11, 2007)

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death (kurayamino variation) and Clubbed to Death 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PMq4akUZr8c

Damned cool song, not exactly depressing, not exactly...well... damn its hard to explain. Quite a dramatic song, incredibly well done (damn I love his tracks.)


----------



## Poink (Aug 11, 2007)

"Hitler in my heart" from Anthony & The Johnsons, lol


----------



## Starburst (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay so

I've figured out my theme song.

It's taken months to actually figure this out.

"Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, B, A, Start" by the Ataris.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2007)

The Snow is Dancing, composed by Claude Debussy


----------



## Talynn (Aug 13, 2007)

Suicide Commando - Hellraiser

This, or a few other songs has got to be my theme song . 

Got a weak stomach? Don't watch.


----------



## AbyssPL (Aug 13, 2007)

Burzum - Dunkelheit
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=luFCBdS5PAs

Low quality and ugly vocal- true NORWEGIAN BLACK METAL


----------

